# Prop building Partys???



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyone interested in such a thing?? I live in NJ and would love to get something like that going, I'd even be willing to host the first one, I know it would take planning etc. but it would be great to get together with folks with similiar interests.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's a good idea. The Chicago Haunt club started doing that this year.
They've put together some really nice stuff.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Troy, Vlad and I are from NJ as well. (North Jersey) We get together a couple times a year with Trishaanne also from NJ to do Prop building and share ideas. 
How far south are you? Vlad and I are up in Passaic County.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm in extreme South jersey but that doesn't matter, please count me in on any gatherings..I'm in Salem County (Pennsville)..I can't get enough of halloween....maybe we could all agree on a prop to make?? Hint, if somebody makes me a Electric Chair, I'll make them a seesaw.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

What do you think about it Zombie? If we got together with Bonedaddy, Mnstrmmy, Lotus, SpecterTTM and others around at some point (after your winter hibernation of course!). I know that I could learn tons from all of you and it would just be a fun thing to do.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This is a great idea! 

I organized something similar, but small scale with my friend and neighbor who lives two doors down and is a big Halloween enthusiast.

I'd like to take it another step further if I could find people around here who are equally enthusiastic!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Troy...consider it a date. As Blackcat mentioned, they come down here a few times a year, we make stuff, have dinner and spend alot of time BSing while doing it. Since the holidays are coming up, and everyone will be a bit busy, let's plan something for early next year, depending on the weather. I'm in Central Jersey, exit 100 off the GSP. There''s also the NJ Haunters that you may want to check into. They meet once a month for the sole purpose of building props. Earlier this year they did a skelerector and some other stuff. I've been trying to put together a NJ Regional Haunt Convention, for those of us stuck out there that can't make it to Ironstock. So far I have vendors lined up, demos lined up, make and takes lined up and even a costume party dance. Now all I need is a venue and we're good to go.  We will definitely keep you in mind when we get together, maybe even conference call to decide on what we want to make. Hint...if you make me a seesaw I'll make dinner LOL


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Man I wish I lived in NJ. I would love to get involved with something like that. I went to Ironstock last year and let me tell you 3 days wasn't enough. Wish it was 3 days every month.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, what babygirl_kmp said.

Oh, Babygirl_kmp. Was this guy with you at Ironstock? In this picture you have, he reminds me of Luke Skywalker. Looks like he is trying to use the force to make the drill come to him.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

mikeq91 said:


> What do you think about it Zombie? If we got together with Bonedaddy, Mnstrmmy, Lotus, SpecterTTM and others around at some point (after your winter hibernation of course!). I know that I could learn tons from all of you and it would just be a fun thing to do.


Agree


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

mikeq91 said:


> What do you think about it Zombie? If we got together with Bonedaddy, Mnstrmmy, Lotus, SpecterTTM and others around at some point (after your winter hibernation of course!). I know that I could learn tons from all of you and it would just be a fun thing to do.


Actually You can add these names to that list as well.
incubus0 
ronster
BioNecro
dewking 
dynoflyer
gmacted
pyro1966
stretchnuts
Lunatic 
Aaronster

That said. I had spoke to Zombie-f about this before.

I'm In


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

In the Rocky Mountain group we call prop-building partys "mini-gatherings" (as opposed to our Gatherings which take up a whole weekend once a year). We have gotten together to build a variety of simple props. It's nice to have someone with some experience give you tips while you build something and everyone helps each other out and shares tools and stuff.

The only bad thing about it is everyone in the area has a lot of similar props if they've been doing these together for a while. Also, if the party doesn't result in a finished prop, it can cause people to accumulate lots of UFOs (UnFinished Objects) in their basements.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I want to be part of a prop building party. It sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

mikeq91 said:


> What do you think about it Zombie? If we got together with Bonedaddy, Mnstrmmy, Lotus, SpecterTTM and others around at some point (after your winter hibernation of course!). I know that I could learn tons from all of you and it would just be a fun thing to do.


I think it's a cool idea! The only question is where to meet and would enough of us be interested?

I could easily give primers on how to solder or the basics of the prop-1. I know a few people listed are a little intimidated by the idea of using a prop-1, but it really is pretty simple once you get a little guidance into how to program one of 'em. At the very base of it, the prop-1 can be used as a completely configurable timer circuit (comparable in price to the timer circuits already on the market). On the more complicated side of things, it can also be used to turn relays on and off, wait for a signal from a motion sensor, control servos...

Or as far as soldering goes, we could find an electronic kit to build that would both provide the experience with soldering and would be a useful kit in everyone's haunt (like maybe a timer kit, PIR motion sensor or scary terry audio servo driver).


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> I think it's a cool idea! The only question is where to meet and would enough of us be interested?
> 
> I could easily give primers on how to solder or the basics of the prop-1. I know a few people listed are a little intimidated by the idea of using a prop-1, but it really is pretty simple once you get a little guidance into how to program one of 'em. At the very base of it, the prop-1 can be used as a completely configurable timer circuit (comparable in price to the timer circuits already on the market). On the more complicated side of things, it can also be used to turn relays on and off, wait for a signal from a motion sensor, control servos...
> 
> Or as far as soldering goes, we could find an electronic kit to build that would both provide the experience with soldering and would be a useful kit in everyone's haunt (like maybe a timer kit, PIR motion sensor or scary terry audio servo driver).


I'd be interested in the Prop-1 Talk.

Now I'm trying to think of something I can contribute. Give me a few


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You wanna make some money?

Have the gathering, then video the lecture and sell it to those of us living too far away to come. It could be a great revenue builder for the site. I know I'm not the only one interested in owning something like this. I can learn from the video, and if I have problems, I can direct them to this site. Money coming in from sales, and traffic coming to the site from the tape. Sounds like a great idea to me. 

You want advances? Put me down for one.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

slimy said:


> You wanna make some money?
> 
> Have the gathering, then video the lecture and sell it to those of us living too far away to come. It could be a great revenue builder for the site. I know I'm not the only one interested in owning something like this. I can learn from the video, and if I have problems, I can direct them to this site. Money coming in from sales, and traffic coming to the site from the tape. Sounds like a great idea to me.
> 
> You want advances? Put me down for one.


What a great Idea.

I'm in


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> I think it's a cool idea! The only question is where to meet and would enough of us be interested?
> 
> I could easily give primers on how to solder or the basics of the prop-1. I know a few people listed are a little intimidated by the idea of using a prop-1, but it really is pretty simple once you get a little guidance into how to program one of 'em. At the very base of it, the prop-1 can be used as a completely configurable timer circuit (comparable in price to the timer circuits already on the market). On the more complicated side of things, it can also be used to turn relays on and off, wait for a signal from a motion sensor, control servos...
> 
> Or as far as soldering goes, we could find an electronic kit to build that would both provide the experience with soldering and would be a useful kit in everyone's haunt (like maybe a timer kit, PIR motion sensor or scary terry audio servo driver).


I'd love to learn about that stuff... I really don't know the first thing about it electrical stuff like this, but I know that it would be very useful to learn, as long as you don't mind having a beginner! Maybe we could have like a prop show and tell, like they had at the Haunt Club gathering too?

I guess just find out who's interested and try to find a central location, but i think that this would be a great thing for everyone.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> Troy...consider it a date. As Blackcat mentioned, they come down here a few times a year, we make stuff, have dinner and spend alot of time BSing while doing it. Since the holidays are coming up, and everyone will be a bit busy, let's plan something for early next year, depending on the weather. I'm in Central Jersey, exit 100 off the GSP. There''s also the NJ Haunters that you may want to check into. They meet once a month for the sole purpose of building props. Earlier this year they did a skelerector and some other stuff. I've been trying to put together a NJ Regional Haunt Convention, for those of us stuck out there that can't make it to Ironstock. So far I have vendors lined up, demos lined up, make and takes lined up and even a costume party dance. Now all I need is a venue and we're good to go.  We will definitely keep you in mind when we get together, maybe even conference call to decide on what we want to make. Hint...if you make me a seesaw I'll make dinner LOL


This sounds awesome, I will be around this Forum so please please don't forget me. Right after Christmas I'm going to start on my Witch & Cauldron, I was born to haunt!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Yea, what babygirl_kmp said.
> 
> Oh, Babygirl_kmp. Was this guy with you at Ironstock? In this picture you have, he reminds me of Luke Skywalker. Looks like he is trying to use the force to make the drill come to him.


That is my fiance and yes he is tryin to use his mind powers to get the drill. It was soooo frickin funny I told him to hold that pose while I got the camera. And yes he was with me at Ironstock. We were one of the newbies. We had such a blast there I can't wait til next year!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Do or do not, there is no try.........heh great pic, on topic, we used to have the prop building get togethers here within what used to be a very small circle....... we disbanded but just the other day i was invited to something very similar and they have a name........the motorcity haunt club, they get together and basically do what this topic is about........VERY GOOD THING TO HAVE.........


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

mikeq91 said:


> I'd love to learn about that stuff... I really don't know the first thing about it electrical stuff like this, but I know that it would be very useful to learn, as long as you don't mind having a beginner! Maybe we could have like a prop show and tell, like they had at the Haunt Club gathering too?
> 
> I guess just find out who's interested and try to find a central location, but i think that this would be a great thing for everyone.


Good idea Mike it would be cool to have like a prop show and tell.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Bodybagging....if you ever get the urge to come to NJ, we'd be glad to arrange a get together, feed you dinner, whatever you wish, if you would like to give a makeup tutorial!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

babygirl_kmp said:


> That is my fiance and yes he is tryin to use his mind powers to get the drill. It was soooo frickin funny I told him to hold that pose while I got the camera. And yes he was with me at Ironstock. We were one of the newbies. We had such a blast there I can't wait til next year!


Girl i laughed my ass off at that picture...Too funny. Are you going to Ironstock again this year?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I have been talking to some of the people I know from Massachusetts Haunters yahoo group, and some are interested


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

How this thread took off!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It would be like Ironstock for hauntforum members. Cool! I call Dr. Morbius, Kroug, and Johnnythunder as team member in the coffin races.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol DT! the coffin races were great! 
And lol Turtle. I laughed my ass off seeing him do it. Just had to get a picture of it. We are gonna try and make it this year but we gotta get a room booked somewhere else. We stayed at the days inn and let me just say.... ewww gross. Are you going? Sorry about the off topic stuff..
Trishaanne I wish I could get a make-up session and dinner (lol) I have always wanted someone to practice on hehe. My little girl is too little right now maybe in a few years


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I almost got stuck doing the coffin races last year, but quick thinking and playing that we were really stupid people helped. plus I had to give FE some of my underwear. I think it is now under his car mirror.

I am setup to goto the Ramada but not sure if I am going. We will see. But we dropped off the people that we went with at the days inn. It is like the roach motel; with the sticky floor. But they have wi-fi, but so doesn't Ramada.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

yeah roach motel was it. We stayed in a room that was in its own little building and there was someone there that looked like he lived there, there was dogs barking, and all kinds of stuff everywhere. I'm hoping this year to go to the holiday inn or ramada. The only cool thing about the days inn was the bar. The bartender was great and let us just hang out after hours.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

O and what was up with the underwear? I did see that but had no clue why it was there.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

FE wanted to start a trend at Ironstock. I started it with my underwear. The panties were from one of the hearse clubs that I went down with.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

o lord! lmao! 
What's planned for next year? I seen those and was like what the hell.  That's awesome


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hey guys Im not in NJ but right over here south of Philly count me in.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all. I've just been back and forth with Trish (Pattie) on how she wants to go about things, and basically I'll be contacting each of the people within range of Patties house (Neptune, NJ), who have expressed interest in this, about agreeing on a date and a project. It looks like the first ever Hauntforum.com NJ area chapter make and take is a go pending finalization of arrangements.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Cool.....the hauntforum's first expansion team....WOOOHOOOOO. I'm all for keeping things simple the first time out, especially since it's around the holidays but I'm up for whatever you all decide to do. Just do me a favor and let me know when, rather than all of you just showing up at the front door! Ah, what the hell, surprises are good too. Hope to see you all soon.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Vlad....make sure you get out the word to anyone in the NJ, NY, PA area that may want to come play.


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

Great idea, unless you live a million miles from another prop builder like I do


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's now official. The first prop building chapter of Hauntforum.com will be meeting at Trishaanne's house on Dec. 17th, for our first annual Make and Take/Holiday party! So far it's going to be Troy and Ronda, Slightlymad, Pattie and Ken, and Black Cat and yours truly. Any others interested and within range of Neptune, NJ on the 17th of Dec., please get in touch with us.

There will be a make and take, afternoon Holiday dinner, and maybe some caroling.............
Deck the halls with blood and bowels...falalalala lalalala
Fill your graveyard up with owls..........falalalala lalalala
Don we now our haunt apparel...........falala lalala lalala
We might make some pop-up barrels...falalalala lalalala

See the blazing bone-fire burning........falalalala lalalala
We'll be building while we're learning....falalalala lalalala
Cutting PVC we measure...................falalalala lalalala
And taking home our Halloween Treasures...falalalala lalalalaaaaaaaaa


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OMG....and I'm letting this nut job into my house......AGAIN????? Please folks, if you don't hear from me by the evening of the 18th, call 911 and have them check on me. Sounds like a serial haunter on the loose and heading for Neptune, NJ! :voorhees: HELP ME!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see you guys again and to meet the new folks. I hope they can stand being around us!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Ken are you planning on putting that on a cd or what. Wish i could be there with you all, have fun.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't think you'd want that on CD. I'm still trying to convince dear Vlad that caroling is a BAD idea. I still have to live here after he leaves.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> OMG....and I'm letting this nut job into my house......AGAIN????? Please folks, if you don't hear from me by the evening of the 18th, call 911 and have them check on me. Sounds like a serial haunter on the loose and heading for Neptune, NJ! :voorhees: HELP ME!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see you guys again and to meet the new folks. I hope they can stand being around us!


I'm looking forward to this!! I can't wait to meet you guys, I already told my better half not to plan anything that day!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the incentive to clean the rest of the garage and the family room. I've even gone shopping to get the food for my covered dish... Just 11 more days!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I can confirm that the much better half is coming with me and ofcourse the capt. 10 days and counting.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks like a full house!!!! Of course, there's always room for more if anyone in the area wants to join in. Hopefully this will become a regular thing so anyone that can't make it this time can join us the next time around. So much to do...company coming...where do I start...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I realize that our little get together has hijacked this "in general" thread about such gatherings. I have opened a new thread just for our group, and any others interested in attending, in the news and announcements section. Please continue any further discussion about the NJ area meetings there. Thanks, Vlad
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=95162#post95162


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> I don't think you'd want that on CD. I'm still trying to convince dear Vlad that caroling is a BAD idea. I still have to live here after he leaves.


I have been permanetly banned from any type of recorded singing...


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

No Floridians interested in a Make 'N Take?


----------



## SCBrian (Oct 31, 2006)

Wanna Meet halfway in Ga?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The NJ Area make and take was held this past weekend, and was highly productive, as well as tons of fun. I highly recommend that each region of the country get a group going. 
Dec 06 Make and Take pictures by TerrorOnBeechwood1 - Photobucket


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great time. Wish we could do that here in Oklahoma. What do you say Slimy and Gysphic?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Thinking about this already........

Let me get through til New Years and we'll see what we can do.


----------

